# Roller vs. Bunk trailer ???



## magikk67 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi everyone I have question for you all. I just got a new boat a 16 ft. deep vee I live in PA & do alot of Walleye fishing now my question . I never owned a boat with a roller trailer till now , I've always had drive on bunk trailers & was wondering is the some special trick to loading with a roller trailer do you back it in the water as far as the bunk trailers & drive on or just get it started & winch it on seems like the I backed in to far cause the bow was below the bow roller when I tried winching (rear of the boat floating???).Only had the boat out yesterday for the first time not a major problem at the ramp but not as easy as the bunk drive on trailers I've had in the past maybe just need practice.By the way no walleye yesterday but some nice smallmouth bass.thanks All mike


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*With a roller trailer,*

I've aleays backed it in a little over 2/3rds into the water. The boat needs to float a little. Sometimes you need to rock it back and forth to get it to center on the trailer. Then you can winch it the rest of the way. ....Goodluck & Tightlines


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

i was all for roller trailers untill I saw my buddies bund it is sweet but you have to be able to drive it on other than that I'd go with rollers


----------

